# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  Unlock MOTOROLA MB200 CLIQ

## gsm_bouali

*  MOTOROLA CLIQ MB200     Salut les amis, voici comment débloquer Motorola MB200 aide du câble USB   mb200fls.rar éclair MB200   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RSD Lite RDS 4.9.rar Lite  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Racine Rootmb200.zip MB200   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  mb200sd.rar MB200 fichiers sd   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ASTRO_File_Manager_2.5.2.rar Astro fichier  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
. 1 - Décompressez les fichiers compressés sur les C:
2 -. Vous aurez besoin d'une carte micro sd pour mettre dans le  téléphone pour le déverrouiller, besoin de charger pour carte microSD  les 2 fichiers qui sont dans le dossier MB200sd, après les fichiers  décompressés et les fichiers MB200sd chargés dans la carte microSD,  carte micro sd mis à téléphone, dans le menu téléphone allez dans  Paramètres, APPLICATIONS, Unknowresourses, et cliquez dessus (activer),  passons maintenant au développement et activer débogage USB trop,
3 -. Avec une charge complète de la batterie, connectez le téléphone au  PC avec le câble USB d'origine et le fichier Flash avec Flash à l'aide  RDS Lite programme.
4 -. Après Flash avec alimentation du téléphone, créez un compte Blur
5 -. Aller à MB200root dossier et lancez le programme Superoneclick.exe  et cliquez sur le bouton Root, ptogram vous demandera si vous avez et OS  supérieur à 2,0, vous cliquez sur oui et que la finition du programme  (succès)
6 -. Après téléphone racine installer le fichier instalarapp.bat, (le fichier est dans le dossier MB200root trop)
7 -. Redémarrez le téléphone, allez App installé, (mieux Terminal) et  choisissez l'option NOT NOW, les éboulis seront apparaît comme Dos OS,  cliquez avec le doigt sur l'écran et vous verrez le clavier, écrire SU  et cliquez sur Entrée, vous vous demandera si confirmez avoir un  super-utilisateur, cliquez sur Autoriser, puis le $ va changer pour #,  après le # écrire le suivi:
Insmod / sdcard / memdump.ko ENTRER
Vérifiez bien entre insmod et / sdcard avoir un espace
S'il ya une erreur aller à la page d'accueil téléphonique et comme si  vous allez faire un appel tordre le suivi: # 073887 * et vous demandera  le code de déverrouillage, il suffit de mettre 12345678 UNLOCK clic et  prêts, profitez de votre MB200 Unlocked     Comment entrer code pour MOTOROLA CLIQ MB200: 
     Allumez votre MOTOROLA DEXT MB200 avec une carte SIM non autorisée,
     Téléphone spectacle "Entrez Code Spécial",
     Vous pouvez maintenant entrer le code de déverrouillage que nous vous envoyons.  ATTENTION
: Si l'un des messages thèses apparaissent 
     «Fournisseur de services Contactez»
     "Tampert Alter",
     «Attendez avant d'entrer le code spécial"
     "Service Contact '. 
C'est parce que vous ou quelqu'un d'entrer deja trop grand nombre de  codes erronés, il vous suffit de laisser le téléphone sur les messages  d'erreurs thèses et après 40 min à 2 heures maximum le message "Entrez  Code Spécial" apparaît à nouveau    *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## boksh

gooooooooooood

----------


## hala_zone

بارك الله فيكأخي الكريم

----------


## said aghbala

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## didrosoft

بارك الله فيك

----------

